# 2012 R3 (non-team) w/ Rotor 3D and Q-Rings - Ultegra mechanical or Ultegra DI2



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im finding myself having a lot of shifting and tweaking issues with the stock Rival shifting system and Rotor 3d + Q-Ring crank set that I own. So, Im thinking to upgrade the group to see if something else works? Mainly, I recently just learned that I have to upgrade the chain and cassette and I have always been thinking about upgrading the group eventually.

So the question is mechanical or electronic? I personally want electronic but I have heard the 2012 R3 "looks" ugly with the electronic because it doesnt have the interior housing. I really dont care about looks but is the electronic worth it?

Or is mechanical the way to go and just save the money and wait for that brand new bike some day in the future?

Im not a bike "mechanically-inclined" type of person so all the tweaking and adjusting is going to be taken to a shop but I heard that the electronic group doesnt need the tweaks. Which is another positive for me.

Asking for the opinion of others so I can make an intelligent decision.


----------

